# slow pay...no pay....



## GFLM-VP (Jan 11, 2008)

whats your way of dealing with these customers? weather we admit it or not we all have these types of customers. I deal with it on a larger basis with management companies and owners. Im curious what others have experienced before. 

I once visited a job site that was in very poor shape. I politely asked what company they were recieving services from. she gave me the name of a well known company...so i took the initiative to call the guy. Asked him status of the property and sure enough they were 90days in the hole. wished him good luck and never submitted my bid. 

On the other hand, ive been the one waiting for status of payment while another guy jumps right in ready to bid & start asap. thinking ive neglected the property or just flat out not did my job. 

you just always have to becareful of what you say...dont want to get caught up in a legal mess.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I get 50% of the bid up front to cover material costs. Then 25% of the bid upon starting the job. Final 25% upon successful completion. Never had a problem.

for my monthly maintenance customers, I bill at the beginning of the month with payment due by the 15th for the month in which service is completed. If I'm not paid by the end of the month, service halts. Never had to go there though.

Most of my "pay as you go" maintenance customers pay me when I show up or leave a check.

The only late pay I ever have is one particular customer who lives on the mainland, travels a lot and has a rental house here. I email invoice through quickbooks. Sometimes he's late paying just becaus he's off on some trip somewhere, but he's a good cstomer with a solid history and sometimes pays me a couple months in advance. I never consider his tardiness a problem.


----------



## GFLM-VP (Jan 11, 2008)

seems like you have a good system in place.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

And good customers.


----------

